# Trans fluid question



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I am doing my trans fluid tomorrow and was wondering, is there any way to get the torque converter empty of its fluid too, or just have to mix the synthetic with the regular dirty crap and go on?? If there isnt a way, then fluid/filter it is!! BTW the trans is a 4l80E


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You can do a fluid exchange. Basically you take a transmission cooler line off, and fill the trans as you pump out the old fluid into a bucket. It's been detailed here, but here goes. Drop the pan, new filter, put it back together. Put 8 qts of new fluid in, pull the cooler line, and start the truck. Once you've pumped out a gallon or so, put in another 4 qts. Keep doing this till the fresh fluid comes out. You will be able to see the color change. Shut it down, put the cooler line back together, and check/adjust the fluid level. It's easier with two people. You can even add fluid through the dipstick tube as you pump it out.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey thanks!!! One question on that method, does it matter which cooler line I take off to do this??? (at least it will be easy since all my cooler lines are brand new)


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Not really I don't know which is which on your truck, but some guys take the line going back to the trans off. Put a fitting in the cooler and a short piece of tubing into the bucket.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Hmmm, I wouldnt have the slightest clue as to which one is the return line coming back from the cooler.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Take it off, start it up. You'll know real fast. You mentioned you just put new lines on. Did you plumb it so the hot fluid goes into the external cooler first, then the rad cooler?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I put it back together like it was stock. Got all the pre-bent lines from GM for it. There are 3 lines on the truck, one trans to rad, rad to cooler, then I guess cooler to trans. (looks like I just figured out where the return line is)


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Come on don't keep it a secret tell us which one it was ???????


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I feel like a dumba$$ sometimes when I answer my own questions, lol Guess it helps sometimes for someone else to make it clear.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Use the Dog Napper's fluid exchange procedure. It ensures you get virtually all the old fluid removed and isn't a tough job, especially since your lines are fresh. If you feeling lazy and don't want to lay under the truck or fool with the lines down there simply pop the grill out and disconnect the line there. A couple feel of rubber hose and some assistance from the wifey and you'll be done in no time. As long as there's no arguments. 

Make sure you get the correct length filter as there's two, a short and a long. You'll need the long one.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I will B&B. I got the filter done over the summer, and I do remember which one it was. Yeah I had no plans of laying under the truck right now. Way the heck too cold. Three season garage still open, lol Why do I have the feeling I am going to wear some trans fluid today???


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

All done!!! Had to run out about 8 quarts to get it flowing clean. Man there sure was a big difference between the old stuff and the new!!! Well now the truck is running 100% synthetics now from the rear end to the front. That was a very expensive fluid change though 16 quarts of Mobil 1 synthetic trans fluid is not cheap at all!!! Thanks for all the help guys:waving:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Glad to hear it went well for you. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey thank you for giving me that info!!! It worked flawlessly and I had no help doing it either. Just used a clear gallon jug (old washer fluid bottle) ran the line from the cooler thru the bumper, used the plow wiring harness to hold the line, and into the jug. Started it, watched it get close and had to boogie back to the cab to shut it down. Fill the trans and repeat. Got it right at a gallon each time too, and no mess at all!!


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Boy your fast back and forth.....
Maybe you can start a trany fluid exchange bizz....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Glad there wasnt any ice in my drive, or I would have been on my arse, lol:laughing:

I will pass on a tranny fluid exchange biz lol


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I haven't see mobil 1 transmission at stores here.

How much they cost for 1 gallon or quarts?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Mil, I got it at autozone. It was 8 bucks a quart. They only have it in synthetic and no gallon jugs that I saw


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

You made that sound so easy I think I'll try it myself. How do I tell which trans I have? The NAPA guy wasn't confident when he gave me the filter.
'04 2500 HD CC 6.0 gas. Thanks.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I am pretty sure you have the 4l85E in that truck, basically the same thing as the 4L80E like I have in mine. The filter is a little bit of a job. You have to unbolt and move the shifter linkage off the side of the trans, and possibly unbolt the transfer case mount from the cross member and raise it up a little bit to get a little extra room to get the pan out of the way. At least that is what I had to do on mine. But the fluid change and transfer part is easy


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Motorman 007;902594 said:


> You made that sound so easy I think I'll try it myself. How do I tell which trans I have? The NAPA guy wasn't confident when he gave me the filter.
> '04 2500 HD CC 6.0 gas. Thanks.


All 6.0's in the classic body's use the 4L80E and all 4X4's use the long filter. Easy enough there.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

B&B when or what did they put the 85E in then?? I know they both exist, just thought that was the newer version of the 80E??


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;902731 said:


> B&B when or what did they put the 85E in then?? I know they both exist, just thought that was the newer version of the 80E??


The 85's are the updated version of the 80's. But when you say 85 no one knows what you're talking about so we still refer to them as 80's. 

Same thing, just a couple small internal update on the hard parts.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

B&B;902738 said:


> The 85's are the updated version of the 80's. But when you say 85 no one knows what you're talking about so we still refer to them as 80's.
> 
> Same thing, just a couple small internal update on the hard parts.


Okay, just had to make sure. Guess only die hard GM guys will know that one, lol. Not the parts counter guy


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Did it..*



B&B;902687 said:


> All 6.0's in the classic body's use the 4L80E and all 4X4's use the long filter. Easy enough there.


Another success story. I used 13 qts. I chose to take off the return line at the transmission because I have the use of the lift. Thanks Syden and thanks Mike!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Motorman 007;904028 said:


> Another success story. I used 13 qts. I chose to take off the return line at the transmission because I have the use of the lift. Thanks Syden and thanks Mike!


Congrats!!! Glad it worked for you as well!!! I bet that fluid was pretty nasty coming out of the torque converter?? I know mine was almost black But it wasnt burnt so I wasnt overly concerned. Did you switch over to synthetics or just stuck with the regular stuff?? And how did the filter change go??


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;904057 said:


> Congrats!!! Glad it worked for you as well!!! I bet that fluid was pretty nasty coming out of the torque converter?? I know mine was almost black But it wasnt burnt so I wasnt overly concerned. Did you switch over to synthetics or just stuck with the regular stuff?? And how did the filter change go??


The fluid had about 40K on it. It wasn't burnt or dark at all. I stuck with the standard fluid. The filter was easy as well. Swung the shift linkage out of the way no problem. Pan was spotless. Cleaned up the magnet, reused the factory gasket and good to go!!
Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Im getting ready to do this maybe today or tomorrow, so what your telling me, is im going to need more than 6qts of M1? 
I have the 'new' tranny in my truck, I think its called the 6L90? Anyone done a fluid change on that? How many quarts should I have on hand, 12? 14?

Thanks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

JeffNY;1028492 said:


> Im getting ready to do this maybe today or tomorrow, so what your telling me, is im going to need more than 6qts of M1?
> I have the 'new' tranny in my truck, I think its called the 6L90? Anyone done a fluid change on that? How many quarts should I have on hand, 12? 14?
> 
> Thanks.


I would guess your fluid still looks clean so you probably won't SEE a difference so I'd guess 14-16qts would be good. When you replace the filter you will probably need 6?qts. I don't honestly know how much the pan holds on the 6l90's but a 4l80 holds 5.5ish and the Allison is 8.5ish


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I think it said something like 6.4 er 6.8 quarts.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd have a 4 gallons on hand, or just get a 5 gallon pail. Your owner's manual should tell you total capacity.


----------

